# Ceiling Paint



## Salinas (Aug 28, 2008)

I am painting my ceiling white. Should I go with matte, semi-gloss, or glossy?

Also, are there any tricks for painting ceilings? I know it can be a tricky job.


----------



## Animal (Aug 29, 2008)

Matte is best, you don't want it to shine it shows the seams.


----------

